# Painted Stones



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I never dreamed I'd some day find myself painting rocks, but I like the new trend of painting rocks and hiding them to give the finder a smile (or to hide again for someone else to find). I'm in no way an artist, so dot painting works for me (and I love mandalas).


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Never heard of this, but right down my alley! I walk around my neighborhood and it would be great to drop a decorative stone here and there. It has to bring a smile to the finder...worth a try. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Windmill Knitter said:


> I never dreamed I'd some day find myself painting rocks, but I like the new trend of painting rocks and hiding them to give the finder a smile (or to hide again for someone else to find). I'm in no way an artist, so dot painting works for me (and I love mandalas).


These rocks look amazing. You're more of an artist than you think. :sm01:


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely job with your stones!


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

I can't see your pictures. 
Everyone once in a while I see a painted stone sitting in an odd place and my 1st thought is "oh poor soul someone lost the painted rock they bought" and I leave it there for the owner in case they retrace their steps. LOL now you tell me it's on purpose?? Great idea!!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Windmill Knitter said:


> I never dreamed I'd some day find myself painting rocks, but I like the new trend of painting rocks and hiding them to give the finder a smile (or to hide again for someone else to find). I'm in no way an artist, so dot painting works for me (and I love mandalas).


You may not think you're an artist, but you are! Those rocks are lovely.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

They are lovely, look like little gems


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, they're gorgeous, and such a lovely idea.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

they are sure to bring smiles to whoever finds them. My little grandson (5) found just such a rock last summer. At first I was concerned about where he found it and when he showed me I assumed someone had lost it. He told me that no, people paint them for others to find, and his mother confirmed that. Within a few days I read about this lovely trend happening everywhere. It really brightened my grandson's day and he treasures his rock. He loves rock anyway but he and his brother like to think their daddy is watching over them from heaven and putting surprises around for them.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> I never dreamed I'd some day find myself painting rocks, but I like the new trend of painting rocks and hiding them to give the finder a smile (or to hide again for someone else to find). I'm in no way an artist, so dot painting works for me (and I love mandalas).


Love the dot matrix patterns! Painting rocks was big back in the 60's/70's. I remember painting bugs and critters on rocks--my nephews loved them and carried them in their pockets. The best are the smooth river or shore rocks--I had collected a few large flat ones from Lake Superior intending to build a sauna which never happened but they made great painted door stopes or just an interesting object or paper weight.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

What a lovely idea


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it. And your rocks are so pretty.
I would write a note on the back
"Take me home with you"
"Smile"
"have a great day"
ETC.
I did this 2 yrs ago with crocheted hearts. I hung them all over and each had a note attached


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

They're beautiful! I've found a couple of painted rocks in the last few months and they always make me smile. :sm02: 

Here's one I found balanced on a guard rail at the entrance to a state park last week:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are beautiful... do you pick your rocks or buy them? What paint did you use? If you don't mind sharing. I really like what you did. Did you use a sealer on the stones?


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Those are beautiful... do you pick your rocks or buy them? What paint did you use? If you don't mind sharing. I really like what you did. Did you use a sealer on the stones?


I'm curious about all this, too!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

I like your idea of putting them in places and sharing with others.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Trying to paint rocks just confirmed what I already knew, I'm no artist. Gave that up quickly, as no need to embarrass myself.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Would also like to know the paint you used and sealer please


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

I was walking into a Pizza Hut to meet up with some friends for lunch, on the windowsill of the store there were different sized rocks. I picked one up and it did make me smile. All the rocks, 5 or more, were painted to look like triangle pieces of pizza. The underside was lettered "Benton, KY. Very appropriate on a Pizza Hut windowsill. I left the rock there so someone else could smile also.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Love your painted stones. You did a great job!

I've seen many on Pinterest & just yesterday I saw that someone painted seashells with a blue Sharpie pen. It all looks like fun & not difficult to do. Here's the pin I saved. Just scroll down a bit & see two other examples on the left.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/AcADNmsZzonWLOcsTMRn5sWhD58_pZdq7auK3xaGOM1daVE0mH9HOMY/https://www.pinterest.com/pin/AcADNmsZzonWLOcsTMRn5sWhD58_pZdq7auK3xaGOM1daVE0mH9HOMY/


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

Your rocks are gorgeous! I do something similar. I paint seashells and leave them on the beach for people to find.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Endless possibilities.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Those are beautiful... do you pick your rocks or buy them? What paint did you use? If you don't mind sharing. I really like what you did. Did you use a sealer on the stones?


I use both rocks I find and rocks I buy. The acrylic paints are 50 cents a bottle at WalMart. I seal the painted rocks with Krylon acrylic sealer.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

They are spectacular!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh, I'd say you ARE an Artist! ????


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

I did something similar with my g.d's this summer and left them around the local park. They had great fun making up messages, Have a nice Day, Smile, and other messages I didnt quite understand! (aged 5 & 7 yrs) We also went to the beach with felt tip pens (Sharpies) and wrote messages and designs to leave on the beach. We didnt seal them.


----------



## cyclendogs (Jun 26, 2017)

Beautiful work. I was knitting in the ice rink last week and someone came up to look at my knitting and she said she painted rocks. I had not heard of it before.


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

Windmill Knitter said:


> I use both rocks I find and rocks I buy. The acrylic paints are 50 cents a bottle at WalMart. I seal the painted rocks with Krylon acrylic sealer.


I would love to do this craft with my grandson, however, here in Florida rocks are difficult to find (we have small rocks others call "sand"). Where do you buy rocks?


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

beachkoz said:


> I would love to do this craft with my grandson, however, here in Florida rocks are difficult to find (we have small rocks others call "sand"). Where do you buy rocks?


I buy them at Dollar Tree, Michael's, and ACMoore.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

Remember the Pet Rock craze? Some were just plain stones but others were truly fancy, with little rocks or gemstones for eyes and ears and a piece of gold chain for a leash. People took them everywhere, talked to them and petted them. Didn't last long, most people have a shorter attention span than the rocks did, and I'll bet there are pet rocks in gardens and attics all around the world, just being ignored and dreaming of the days when they were loved. ????


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yours are very pretty and will surely make someone smile. I did these about a month ago and then life intervened and I have yet to "hide" them. Thanks for the push to do so. jberg


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I've heard of these rocks and think they are a wonderful idea! My friend found one and said it brightened her day so much. Good for you for doing this and maybe putting a smile on someone's face.


----------



## shosh (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes you are an artist. Good job


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

jberg said:


> Yours are very pretty and will surely make someone smile. I did these about a month ago and then life intervened and I have yet to "hide" them. Thanks for the push to do so. jberg


Love your painted rocks!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

TammyK said:


> I'm curious about all this, too!


Apple Barrel acrylic paint, then a coat of Mod Podge, then a sprayed layer of acrylic sealer. I use rocks I find and rocks purchased at Dollar Tree, Michael's, and AC Moore.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful. Where do you get your rocks?


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I love these, how could I not? I love dots! They're my go-to pattern when I am in the mood to design. Just gorgeous!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I love your rocks! Great job.

My daughter is an artist and paints rocks, too. She got started when her dad passed away, and she painted a rock with a sailboat on it to put on his grave marker to tap when she visits. Her dad was an artist as well, and we used to go down to the marina in San Francisco where he would paint sailboats, especially when there was a regatta and the boats had colorful sails up.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Love your painted rocks!


Thanks so much! I, too, used acrylic paint altho I didn't coat them with sealer simply bec I didn't have any on hand. I got the rocks from around the yard. Washed them well with detergent and some bleach (in case they'd been peed on!), let them air dry and then painted them. They each have a little symbol on the back that is kind of my personal trademark so I would know if they are mine. There is actually a big Facebook thing about posting pictures and reporting where and when you find the rocks but I don't do Facebook. Thanks again for the kind words. jberg


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very different and unique looking...I would love to find one of these..


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

A family in the town where I live in western Massachusetts paints
happy or uplifting messages on rocks and leaves them around town.
I haven't found one yet, but I think I'll take a walk w/my grandson 
some day soon so he can find one to take back to California.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

There was a glass blower who did orbs of clear glass or colored ones and hid them in places where others could find them...what a treasure to behold...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You have turned them into gems.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I just found a painted stone in DC. Now I am hooked. I was a designer for Fenton Art Glass & have decided to speed some of the designs on rocks. I will be in Maine next fall. Hope to find one of your beautiful rocks. Kathleen


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Bfirebaugh said:


> I just found a painted stone in DC. Now I am hooked. I was a designer for Fenton Art Glass & have decided to speed some of the designs on rocks. I will be in Maine next fall. Hope to find one of your beautiful rocks. Kathleen


Let me know when you'll be in Maine and I'll try to plant a rock in your path! I suspect your painted stones will be wonderful, due to your background with Fenton glass.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I was using my girlfriends phone. My user name is Hotglass. It would be wonderful to find one of your Rocks!! Stay in touch!


----------



## Evel (Oct 2, 2011)

Started rock art ️a couple. Years ago . They are in my flower beds.
A cat, snake, turtle and 6 owls. Fawns are out in the woods for some lucky person to find, hiding in the grasses. But my next try will be the lovely dots you exhibited here. Awesome.


----------



## Ellie6 (Jan 1, 2017)

With you 100 per cent, Windwill Knitter. Love your pebbles. Am no painter myself but saw some painted stones on Pinterest and said "must try that" - you beat me to it. Keep going!


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

You brought back a funny memory to me. I have two ddaughters, now in their 40's, both of them used to come home holding their pants up for all the " beautiful things" in their pockets. Rocks, sticks, bugs, a worm, leaves. Acorns, buckeyes , oh laundry was always an adventure. One time l went in Caryl's room and there were tiny white worms crawling everywhere......oh, what now? Turns out she had collected a bag of precious acorns and was incubating them in the dark closet. Another adventure was when Meg decided to start a worm farm in her Radio Flyer wagon. Of course unbeknownst to me until..oh the smell! Ok start investigating, finally discovered a wagon full of slightly sun baked worms by the back garage door. Who needs boys for adventure!! Thank you.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Great suggestions. Now put sayings on these rocks. I just picked up a few river rocks from a shop in Cannon Beach, OR with the word "Hugs" on one side and a bear paw on the back. Definitely "bear hugs" all around.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Apple Barrel acrylic paint, then a coat of Mod Podge, then a sprayed layer of acrylic sealer. I use rocks I find and rocks purchased at Dollar Tree, Michael's, and AC Moore.


Is this what people use to seal/paint/preserve pumpkins that sit outdoors for the Halloween season?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

For all who asked, you can buy small bags of rocks of different sizes in craft stores and departments. You can buy a sack of them from Home Depot and Lowe's...in the garden department. They're used for flower beds.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

love them


----------



## ckmc (Jun 24, 2017)

My friends and I have rock painting parties. Here's a few I've done.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

ckmc said:


> My friends and I have rock painting parties. Here's a few I've done.


Love them!


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

Great job! Your dots made pretty art work. Have been reading about this so just may have to get some rocks and get out the paint.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

ckmc said:


> My friends and I have rock painting parties. Here's a few I've done.


LOVE THEM !
Well done. Oh I want to make some now.
I have NO drawing ability at all.

I hope to find one here on Cape Cod now. I shall be looking for a rock


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

They are pretty!


----------



## ckmc (Jun 24, 2017)

You can get lots of ideas on Pinterest for painting rocks. Even some instructions. There are also some Facebook groups.


----------



## shosh (Sep 18, 2017)

Wow! Great job. ????????????


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love your rocks! It sure looks like you spend quite a bit of time painting and sealing them. So sweet of you to do this. I can tell you if I found one of yours it would make me very happy. Blessings to you!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

How about sayings for knitters and crocheters? These would make great gifts.


----------



## EllenFuller (Dec 14, 2016)

Here in our little town they have started rock hunting and anybody can paint and hide then rehire your rocks! People love it!


----------

